# manu chao



## oles

hello
please, could somebody translate for me the words of one of Manu Chao's songs? its name is "Bixo" - but I don't even know in what language is! I already tried portuguese, brassilian portuguese, catalan - in vain! I found nothing on the net!
These are the song lyrics and tnx to anyone who may helps me:

O bixo do coco entro en minha casa e minha cabeza puxose a abalar
O bixo do coco entro en minha casa Levouse toda minha ilusion
Levouse os cartos, levouse a mulher Deixo tormenta , nada de comer
O bixo do coco entro en minha casa Mirome a os olhos, e a meiga falo


----------



## Lems

Hi *oles*

You are surely right!!! The lyrics of this song are not written in any specific language... It is as chaotic as the author. Anyway, it is a mix of *broken * Brazilian Portuguese and Spanish so I moved your thread to this Portuguese-English forum where I guess you’ll find a Good Samaritan who will translate it to you. Unfortunately I have a sensitive stomach and cannot do that.  

Lems
________________________________________________
Today is the difference between yesterday and tomorrow.


----------



## oles

tnx anyway


----------



## araceli

Olá oles! (hello oles!)
If the lyrics of this song is awful, my translation could be awful too!  



			
				oles said:
			
		

> hello
> 
> please, could somebody translate for me the words of one of Manu Chao's songs? its name is "Bixo" - but I don't even know in what language is! I already tried portuguese, brassilian portuguese, catalan - in vain! I found nothing on the net!
> These are the song lyrics and tnx to anyone who may helps me:
> BIXO
> O bixo do coco entro en minha casa
> Bogeyman came into my home
> e minha cabeza puxose a abalar
> and he shook my head
> O bixo do coco entro en minha casa
> Bogeyman came into my home
> Levouse toda minha ilusion
> he took all my illusion away
> ...
> BIXO DO COCO?BIXO DO COCO?
> BOGEYMAN BOGEYMAN
> 
> Notes:I saw another translation that translates bixo de coco as coconut's bug, but I think that's the Bogeyman, because Manu Chao talks us about the fear.
> This song is a mix of various languages as: Galician, Portuguese and Spanish.
> Manu Chao's mother is (or was?) a Galician woman and I think that's the reason of some Galician words as "aquelado", "meiga", etc.
> O bixo do coco entro en minha casa
> e minha cabeza puxose a abalar
> O bixo do coco entro en minha casa
> Levouse toda minha ilusion
> Levouse os cartos, levouse a mulher
> Deixo tormenta , nada de comer
> Bixo do coco entro en minha casa
> Mirome a os olhos, e a meiga falo?


Bye


----------



## haujavi

Excuse me but the only language I see there is Galego(Galician). My parents are galician(I'm not Manu Chao) and maybe they doesn't speak the best galician but for me it's completely Galego.

The only phrase I dont' agree in your translation is:



> Bixo do coco mandome matar
> Bogeyman ordered to kill me
> Bixo do coco mandome a cadea
> Bogeyman sent me to jail


I'd translate it as

Begeyman ordered me to kill
Bogeyman sent me a chain(but yours could be the good one)

I hope it helps


----------



## oles

thank you very much - all this time I tried and tried again to find on the net any translation of the word "bixo", and a collegue of mine just told me that doesn't exist - this word and Manu Chao use, anyway, a "melange" of languages with many words made ad-hoc. so, thank you again,
oles


----------



## haujavi

> thank you very much - all this time I tried and tried again to find on the net any translation of the word "bixo", and a collegue of mine just told me that doesn't exist - this word and Manu Chao use, anyway, a "melange" of languages with many words made ad-hoc. so, thank you again,
> oles


For me the word "bixo" is the same that "bicho" in spanish, in this case used as an adjetive of the Bogeyman, meaning "the bad bogeyman". When some Galician people speak they pronounce bicho as "bixo" even though that word doesn't exist.


----------



## araceli

haujavi said:
			
		

> Excuse me but the only language I see there is Galego(Galician). My parents are galician(I'm not Manu Chao) and maybe they doesn't speak the best galician but for me it's completely Galego.
> 
> The only phrase I dont' agree in your translation is:
> 
> 
> I'd translate it as
> 
> Begeyman ordered me to kill
> Bogeyman sent me a chain(but yours could be the good one)
> 
> I hope it helps


Hola haujavi:

 The text below is written in Spanish! Esto es un texto en castellano.
Bixo do coco mandome matar
Bogeyman ordered to kill me
Yo lo entiendo de esta manera: que el Cuco ordenó que lo mataran, no que él matara, aunque tu interpretación tiene cierto fundamento, de acuerdo a la sintaxis.
Bixo do coco mandome a cadea
Bogeyman sent me to jail
Cadeia es prisión en portugués, también significa cadena,  piensa cuál palabra tiene más sentido y aquí se da el mismo caso que en la oración anterior: el Cuco lo quiere mandar a prisión. O sea, lo quiere perjudicar de mil maneras.
Y el Cuco puede ser un dictador...y/o alguien con el suficiente poder para irrumpir en una casa, robarse la mujer, el dinero, la comida, matar y encarcelar. Creo que es una metáfora, yo la tomé en ese sentido.
Bueno, partamos de la base que Manu Chao hace una mescolanza infernal de tres idiomas: Portugués, gallego y castellano, encima hay palabras mal escritas.
Lo que yo hice es una interpretación bastante libre y seguro en un inglés muy pobre, pero bueno... agarré la posta.
Nos vemos
P/D: Esto es como un "puzzle", ¿no?


----------



## haujavi

araceli said:
			
		

> Hola haujavi:
> 
> Esto es un texto en castellano.
> Bixo do coco mandome matar
> Bogeyman ordered to kill me
> Yo lo entiendo de esta manera: que el Cuco ordenó que lo mataran, no que él matara, aunque tu interpretación tiene cierto fundamento, de acuerdo a la sintaxis.
> Bixo do coco mandome a cadea
> Bogeyman sent me to jail
> Cadeia es prisión en portugués, también significa cadena, piensa cuál palabra tiene más sentido y aquí se da el mismo caso que en la oración anterior: el Cuco lo quiere mandar a prisión. O sea, lo quiere perjudicar de mil maneras.
> Y el Cuco puede ser un dictador...y/o alguien con el suficiente poder para irrumpir en una casa, robarse la mujer, el dinero, la comida, matar y encarcelar. Creo que es una metáfora, yo la tomé en ese sentido.
> Bueno, partamos de la base que Manu Chao hace una mescolanza infernal de tres idiomas: Portugués, gallego y castellano, encima hay palabras mal escritas.
> Lo que yo hice es una interpretación bastante libre y seguro en un inglés muy pobre, pero bueno... agarré la posta.
> Nos vemos
> P/D: Esto es como un "puzzle", ¿no?


  The text below is written in Spanish! 
Sí, es como un puzzle, ya sé que quizás es publicidad demasiado notoria, pero bueno 

Es que llevo toda la vida oyendo "cadea" en galego significando cadena, y por eso me parecía más lógico. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo en que puede ser lo de la carcel. Pero sigo manteniendo que todo es gallego aunque sea escrito tal como suena. Por cierto tu ingles es bastante mejor que el mio que lo tengo un poco olvidado.


----------



## araceli

oles said:
			
		

> thank you very much - all this time I tried and tried again to find on the net any translation of the word "bixo", and a collegue of mine just told me that doesn't exist - this word and Manu Chao use, anyway, a "melange" of languages with many words made ad-hoc. so, thank you again,
> oles



Hello oles:
You're welcome.
Cheers


----------



## araceli

haujavi said:
			
		

> The text below is written in Spanish!
> Sí, es como un puzzle, ya sé que quizás es publicidad demasiado notoria, pero bueno
> 
> Es que llevo toda la vida oyendo "cadea" en galego significando cadena, y por eso me parecía más lógico. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo en que puede ser lo de la carcel. Pero sigo manteniendo que todo es gallego aunque sea escrito tal como suena. Por cierto tu ingles es bastante mejor que el mio que lo tengo un poco olvidado.


  The text below is written in Spanish! 
Sí, podría ser como que lo dejó con una cadena colgando del cuello, lo cual nos remite a la imagen de un preso.
Puede ser que Manu Chao haya tomado más palabras del gallego que del portugués, siendo hijo de madre gallega y padre cubano.
Lo que pasa que yo sé algo de portugués y, por similitud puedo captar algo del gallego, son idiomas hermanos.
Y mi inglés es muy pobre, he olvidado cantidades de cosas.
Chau


----------



## haujavi

araceli said:
			
		

> The text below is written in Spanish!
> Sí, podría ser como que lo dejó con una cadena colgando del cuello, lo cual nos remite a la imagen de un preso.
> Puede ser que Manu Chao haya tomado más palabras del gallego que del portugués, siendo hijo de madre gallega y padre cubano.
> Lo que pasa que yo sé algo de portugués y, por similitud puedo captar algo del gallego, son idiomas hermanos.
> Y mi inglés es muy pobre, he olvidado cantidades de cosas.
> Chau


  The text below is written in Spanish! 
Y de ascendencia vasca por no sé qué parte!!!


----------



## araceli

The text below is written in Spanish! 
¿Qué significa exactamente "aquelar" y "aquelado" en gallego? Busqué un poco en Google y dice que es un verbo que no se usa casi nunca.
Meiga en portugués es tierna, pero en gallego también significa hechicera, bruja, no?


----------



## haujavi

The text below is written in Spanish! 
Exactamente no sabía qué significaban y mirando por internet he encontrado esto de la wikipedia. Todavía no me he mirado los foros de recursos, pero bueno, como no veo que sea posible meter links(voy a cambiar mi firma antes de que me la prohiban, juro que no lo sabía), te copio lo que pone:
_As palabras *aquelar* ou *aqueloutrar* pódense empregar para nos referirmos a algo que non somos quen de expresarcoas palabras recisas. Teñen o significado que nós lle queiramos dar:_


_Levei a moto o taller para que ma aquelaran (="amañaran") _
_Encontreime onte co teu pai e moi aquelado (="con mala cara") _
_Aquelouse todo porque lle dei a razón (="enfadouse") _
Aunque supongo que los que sepan portugues podrán entenderlo, traduzco:

_Las palabras "aquelar" o "aqueloutrar" se pueden usar para referirnos a algo que no podemos expresar con las palabras precisas. Tienen el significado que le queramos dar:_

_- Lleve la moto al taller para que me la "aquelaran" (=arreglaran)_
_- Me encontré ayer con tu padre y muy "aquelado" (=con mala cara)_
_- "Aquelouse" todo porque le di la razón (=se enfadó)_


Meiga siginifica bruja, sí, de hecho hay un dicho muy famoso en Galicia, que también se conoce en España cuando se habla de meigas, "haberlas haylas", haberlas las hay.


----------



## araceli

Obrigada.
Gostaria de saber também se no portugués usam ou usarão "aquelar",  sei não...


----------



## Lems

araceli said:
			
		

> Obrigada.
> Gostaria de saber também se em  português usam ou usarão "aquelar",  sei não...


Ao longo de minha vida nunca havia lido ou ouvido a palavra "aquelar"...

Mas o dicionário Aurélio traz:

*Aquelar*
V. t. d. Lus.  
 1.	 Palavra-ônibus que supre um verbo que, geralmente por preguiça mental, não ocorre no momento, e significa, entre muitíssimas outras coisas, arranjar, compor; fazer, preparar; atinar com. 

[Pres. ind.: aquelo, aquelas, aquela, etc.; pres. subj.: aquele, aqueles, etc. Cf. àquela, àquelas, àquele, àqueles, aquele (ê) e aqueles (ê). Equivale, aproximadamente ao v. coisar.] 

Portanto tem um significado diferente.

Vivendo e aprendendo...

Lems
______________________________________________
Em um mundo maluco, somente os malucos são normais.
Akira Kurosawa


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Já ouvi _coisar_, mas _aquelar, _não. O Aurélio dá _aquelar _como lusitanismo. 

*Aquelar*
 V. t. d. Lus.  [...]


----------



## kresjer

Thank you all for these nice translation, they helped me a lot. The next question for me is the interpretation : what does he mean (if he does anything :]) ?


----------



## Outsider

Just two small corrections, Araceli.



			
				araceli said:
			
		

> O bixo do coco entro en minha casa
> Bogeyman came into my home
> e minha cabeza puxose a abalar
> and he shook my head
> O bixo do coco entro en minha casa
> Bogeyman came into my home
> Levouse toda minha ilusion
> he took all my illusion away
> Levouse os cartos, levouse a mulher
> he took the money, my wife
> Deixo tormenta , nada de comer
> *he left a storm behind*, nothing to eat
> O bixo do coco entro en minha casa
> Bogeyman came into my home
> Mirome a os olhos, e a meiga falo
> he looked at my eyes and the witch spoke
> 
> Cuando a cabeza fode
> When the head bothers you
> Hasta ya reventar
> til it bursts
> Cuando a cabeza fode..
> When the head bothers you...
> O bixo vai pegar?
> *Will the Bogeyman catch you?*


----------



## kheira

Hey,

Sorry but i disagree with your translations. This is my interpretation:


A coconut bug got in my house
and my head began to shake.
A coconut bug got in my house
taking all my illusion.
Taking os cartos taking my woman
Letting in the torment, nothing to eat.
A coconut bug got in my house
Look in to the eyes, and to her I say...




Manu is talking about a made-up illness. The "Coconut Bug".


----------



## Vanda

Kheira, welcome!

Maybe people involved in this thread won't read your message. Please take a look  at the left top of the post and you'll see it is dated July 2005. 
BTW, please, don't forget to take a look at the forum rules.


----------



## atobar

Haujavi,

 o que traduciches -ao teu xeito, por certo, e cuns exemplos non moi galegos e con faltas- non é portugués senón galego. E non é "Haberlas haylas", dise "Habelas, hainas". Entroutras razóns pola carencia do _y_ e a perda do -r final.

No que atinxe a aquelar, efectivamente, trátase dun verbo substituvo propio do galego.
_*Non te aqueles [enfades]_
_*Aquelóuseme a moto [paróuseme]_
Emprégase a miúdo, non así no portugués, no que se atopa en vías de desaparición.

Meiga, por certo, non só se refire ás "hechiceras", como alguén dixo, senón tamén a unha sorte de mosquitos de patas longas e mais a un peixe similar ao lenguado.


----------



## Capitão Haddok

O texto é, sem dúvida nenhuma, galego. O que já quer dizer que se trata de uma interferência de português e espanhol. Manu Chao é filho de um conhecido jornalista galego, Ramón Chao, que foi correspondente em Paris do jornal "La Voz de Galicia" durante muitos anos. Na França criou um grupo chamado "Les Carayos" cujo nome pretendia ser uma palavra galega ("Caralhos", peço desculpa, sei que é contrária à política anti-palavrões do site, mas não posso dizer de outra maneira!), escrita com o "y" do castelhano (cuja pronuncia, nessa língua, se confunde com a de "ll" = "lh" do português) precedida de artigo francês. Para além da interferência espanhol/português, já presente no galego, é preciso acrescentar a do francês, que é afinal a língua em que ele foi alfabetizado. O mesmo parece acontecer com esse "bixo" (não sei se a escrita é original ou transcrição do Oles), pois precisamente na Galiza não se verifica a confusão entre o som de "x" e "ch" comum ao resto da língua portuguesa. Acho que deve ser, antes, influência do francês. "Bicho" é o mesmo que "verme" ou "lagarta" (inglês "worm", "grub"). "Coco" é calão espanhol, ou antes madrileno, e significa "cabeza", "mente". Quando numa maçã ou numa salada aparece qualquer coisa que não é vegetal e que mexe. diz-se, na Galiza e em Portugal, que tem "bicho". O "bicho do coco", podia ser interpretado, noutro contexto, como o Jiminy Cricket da consciência, mas eu acho que aqui quer exprimir uma obsessão, uma cisma ou o efeito dalguma substância alucinógena. "Puxo-se" é a forma actualmente empregada na Galiza, resultado do cruzamento do primitivo "pôs-se" com o castelhano "se puso", a que se acrescentou a palatalização própria da sibilante final da forma original ("pôs" pronuncia-se "pox" ou "poch"). Neste lugar deveria traduzir-se por "began". "Abalar" quer dizer, na Galiza como no resto da Lusofonia, mexer, sacudir (inglês "shake). "A minha cabeza puxo se a abalar" = "my head (or "my mind") began to shake". "Os Cartos" é gíria galega por "massa", "dinheiro" ("money"). Um "Quarto" (pronunciado na zona ocidental da Galiza "carto") era uma moeda espanhola antiga ("Un cuarto de vellón de oro"). "Mirome a os olhos" é mistura de castelhano e português, bem frequente na Galiza. O espanhol "mirar" ("watch", "look at") conjugado à portuguesa: "mirou-me". "Mirou-me aos olhos" = "olhou-me nos olhos", ou antes "fitou-me nos olhos". "Aquelar", que também se comenta, é forma legítima galego-portuguesa, mas que em dadas zonas da Galiza (nalgumas é desconhecida) significa "arranjar", "dar um jeito", "resolver", "combinar" (="get", "obtain", "agree"). A "meiga" que aparece no fim, é, com efeito, uma "feiticeira". "Meiga" é forma evoluída, em português, de "mágica", forma mais próxima do étimo latino. Em Portugal perdeu o sentido original para significar "doce", "encantadora", hoje diríamos "fofa" ou, no Brasil, "charmosa" (como o francês "charmante"). Na Galiza, para além deste sentido novo, menteve, porém, também o original. Para conhecer o sentido exacto da canção acho que deveríamos saber qual a substância utilizada. Quem melhor percebeu foi o Lems, que nada percebeu. Infelizmente o que por cá se fala resulta ser uma mistura bastante caótica de português antigo e espanhol moderno. Manu Chao adiciona ainda mais alguma coisa.


----------



## Maria Candelaria

I found this on the net! Até!


A coconut bug got in my house and my head began to shake.
A coconut bug got in my house taking all my illusion.
Taking os cartos taking my woman Letting in the torment, nothing to eat.
A coconut bug got in my house


----------

